# Black Canyon vid



## Cinnamonster (Jan 3, 2007)

Black canyon '08 on Vimeo

From 2 weekends ago. This was my first time down. THanks to Ben showin us around we had no real carnage (other than him and Dano running ballcrusher upside down) The cave camp was amazing. Thank you to whoever (milo?) left the pots n pans n firewood down there. What an amazing trip! get some!


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Nicely done


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice movie.
EVERY TIME I see one of these Black Canyon posts, I want to do it sooo bad .... til I remember how friggin allergic to poison ivy I am.
Some day when they develop a vaccine, I'm there.
Looks like a great trip.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*...pots and pans...*

....fuck no i did not leave pots and pans for others...in fact it sucks ass that people(you know who you are) are leaving shit down there...if you are a puss than don't carry the shit in....take only what you dumb ass can carry....fukin hedge trimmers?.... you punks are gonna get a temporary tatto from me...and when the MAGICAL IVY PLANT returns from the dead down there, i hope you get it in your eyes, corn hole and on your sack when you wheel out the next one....puss fucks....the rangers went down and destroyed the fire ring at cave camp...who started the morning fire?.....there's the fine in return.....sorry new mexico heavies.....the only thing i leave in the canyon is blood, sweat and tears.....and maybe a piece of my soul..... i dont even leave plastic tailings from my boat because i carry the thing the entire way.....not gettin' tooo self rightous but come on kids.... last year some chumps(sorry you are not really chumps but it was a CHUMPY move) left 10 pounds of macaroni at the camp.....needo guys thanks for the extra food.....it used to be a climber camp...one plastic tarp....that was cool.....us kayakers are trashing the place......fishing poles, packaged hooks & lures, flipflops, pots/pans and hedge trimmers?....we could just rename it confluence cave....after the trashed confluence park....not "swinging" on the 303....kevtee, look up chumpy and give me a full spellchecked report by friday....pm me....cinnatool glad you liked the place.....was that your shit there? hobie and company? conhair finney and company?...the rangers need your addresses so they can send you your belongings and a fine....dont fuck this up for the few people who do like the place....i thought the canyon was a "pack it in...puff it out" kinda place........please pack out what you pack in....if you cant pull this off try a road side run...and please sign in...and pay the 3 bucks a head at chukar.....several months ago i was told by a super cool ranger that there was a new sheriff in "town" who carries the BOOK with him......kev tee, this means he is "by the book".............milo todd wynne 9702751890


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice reply Milo.....a true river steward. I haven't been in there (yet)....but I'd hate to see that shit too.


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

Milo's noise is on-point.

We as kayakers need to live and paddle by "Leave No Trace" ethics every time and every place we paddle, whether it's a wilderness area or not - even shitholes like Confluence.
We need to have the best image possible when we try to argue for river access, block dumbass dams and other things. We need to be seen as good river stewards by everybody at all times. Really.

Don't be slobs out there. Take care of the rivers and canyons.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Hell yea Milo...well said.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Mike, are you sure it's the poison ivy you're allergic to and not the sivs?


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

*fishing debris at WW parks*

is anyone else noticing a problem with fishing debris (old lures, hooks, bobbers, flies, etc) at their local water park? i go to the gunny park at least daily (not always to boat, sometimes just to sit by the river and chill) and just about every day I find some old lures, or some bobbers or an old line + hook or a fly.....just waiting for some unsuspecting person with bare feet to step on it!

i know as boaters we should respect everyone, but come on, why is fishing allowed at the white water park? how many miles of streams and creeks do fisherpeople have to go to where boats arent allowed, or simply cant go? we arent we entitled to our one zone free of fishermen? im not saying i dont like the fishermen themselves, im just saying the debris they leave behind is dangerous, and in a place like a whitewater park, where you have sun bathers, bbqr's, rafters, KIDS, dogs, etc running around with no shoes on, it just seems like it could be avoided very easily!

sorry, i dont want to hijack the thread, just speaking my mind to other complaints.....


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

For the record, I left a pole there. We also noticed pots, tarp, and sandal you mentioned as well as other debris. We took out some trash like a sponge and old minor scraps of plastic but yep, I left the pole. If anyone gets down there soon please remove it. I hope to run it again this fall and will grab it if its there. My apologies Milo and others. We cleaned up after our trip pretty well but that little red pole was left with good intentions. Sorry they upset you, I see your point.

hobie


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*......hobie....*

...i am not trying to be a prick...just am....the pole was not that big of a deal....good piece of gear to left behind(i guess)....maybe a better place would have been a secret stash that you and your crew knew about...fires have never been legal, we just cheated...i was once asked by the ranger not to have them....i replied..."you go run the fucking thing and not have a fire"....."a fire is what brings you back to the planet after suffering the portage"....ranger understood but reminded me that it was illegal.....in 13 years and with so many overnighters i cant remember, no problems....the rangers at the BLACK are as nice and as helpful as can be....they have jobs to do and they're not easy at that park...so much carnage between hikers,fisherman,climbers and boaters....now they have to go down there.....and check to see if we had fires...then, if so, they'll be waiting for you ..huh x13hairboater....better not enjoy those frosty cold ones that you so much have earned...cause you're gonna get a dui or some related charge.......hey boys, what's that smell?... um, nothin' sir..(burp, fart and hiccup)....hopefully that burp does not contain TOXIC SMOKE.....get my point?.....cb420rangerjr


----------



## Cinnamonster (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow...didn't mean to set anyone off with this thread. I guess i thought the people runnin it a lot were leaving the pots and fishing pole down there for the season. The other stuff was a little over the top, like the sandal, and trash and sponge and what not. Our group didn't leave anything down there but in retrospect we coulda packed out some of the junk at the camp. Unfortunately i can't get down there this weekend but some friends of mine are and i'll let them know about it.


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

BastrdSonOfElvis said:


> Mike, are you sure it's the poison ivy you're allergic to and not the sivs?


Nice one, dude.:-D


----------



## rmathis27 (Apr 2, 2008)

yetigonecrazy said:


> i know as boaters we should respect everyone, but come on, why is fishing allowed at the white water park? how many miles of streams and creeks do fisherpeople have to go to where boats arent allowed, or simply cant go? we arent we entitled to our one zone free of fishermen?


Your right man, fishermen on the whole are inconsiderate with their fishin litter. But how much does it piss you off when a put in or section of water is restricted to boating. Besides who would enforce a no fishing area. 

Next time you see someone fishin down there, give them a little friendly advice to clean up after themselves. Restrictions are lame. All we need is more rules.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

To clarify, I am no fisherman. Ocean fishing when I was a kid but not a river type. I purchased the license the day before we put on and bought a very inexpensive pole and my lure/hook as well. I left it there after much consideration believing that others that are passing thru and have a license may enjoy a break fishing but never thought to themselfs to bring a pole. Dumb of me. I can admit it for sure and im sorry. But please be clear that I left nothing in or even near the river but rather in the cave. We removed some trash but yes, left a $13.99 Wally World special. Sorry paddling brethren'. Lesson learned.

h


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Sweet video


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

That video was SIIIICK!!! Dude, nice skillz!! Both on the water and the video!! Nice Job!!


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

*Practice what you preach*

When on the river and see trash, pick up at least one piece and pack it out. The river gods are always watching and will reward you.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

HAHA Milo! You might be right. Maybe I should start saving those frosty cold ones for a time that I really earn it. Double headers must be worthy though? I'll talk to you later, I need to go do my daily jog up the flatirons with my kayak.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*...xhairboater13....*

.... you get 3 grand vert out of your flatiron hike?....make sure you get that 3g bubba.....and i'd say you earned those brews friggin sicko....we will talk when i return from hotlanta....i wanna do a bootleggin run...the rangers took all the shit out....it is BOOTLEGGIN' to cross over an 18 footer with spirits..isn't it??....kevtee..look that one up...and your report on chumpy is late......rjrnager420CB


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

...and we're back to me not understanding Milo again. Good to see things are back to normal.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Whats not to understand. 

WTF is the no fires deal? Is it just against fire rings in the wild or do they want you to have a fire pan. God this crap pisses me off. Is the fire pan an option ? Or are they just disrespecting all boaters again. 

On our wilderness rivers here In Idaho ( yes we can see Russia from here too)
you have to have fire pans, groover or PETT, or WAG or SHIT bags to crap in but if you are on fuckin horse you can hunker down in the middle of my camp and shit and there is no problem. YOu can also build a fire ring anywhere in the wilderness and let your fire get away and smoke crack with the rangers and all they do is lick your balls. 

Shit. Sorry. Rant. Over. Thread. Jack. Over.


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

*Why can't I have a campfire?*
Dams upstream prevent a natural flow and cycle of driftwood entering the lower canyon. What little organic debris makes its way through the canyon is a vital resource for the recycling of nutrients back into the riverbank and the earth. If you see an old fire ring, please don't be tempted to use it. Bring a small gas stove for cooking in the inner canyon.

This is off the nps black canyon website. I've built a fire everytime I've been down there.


----------



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

milo said:


> ....we could just rename it confluence cave....after the trashed confluence park....not "swinging" on the 303....kevtee, look up chumpy and give me a full spellchecked report by friday...........several months ago i was told by a super cool ranger that there was a new sheriff in "town" who carries the BOOK with him......kev tee, this means he is "by the book".............milo todd wynne 9702751890





milo said:


> it is BOOTLEGGIN' to cross over an 18 footer with spirits..isn't it??....kevtee..look that one up...and your report on chumpy is late......rjrnager420CB


 
Milo it seems like you've been thinking about me a lot lately! I feel honored to be mentioned in the same post as hobie, it'd never happen when it comes to skills thats for sure.


----------

